# 16' LD Arctic Sectional Snow Pusher



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

We are changing our equipment to smaller machines and this is one that we no longer need. $6800.00

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/hvo/6405462986.html


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Typo on the asking price, should have shown $6500.00


----------

